# Looking for some first time FP advice



## el_d (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello Pengods,
 I was wondering if anyone has some advice for turning my first Fountain pen. I Have NO experience with the FP but my Daughter wants one and I have the Jr. Gent kit, blank and Lathe. I have turned rollerbal and am thinking that it wouldnt be much different. I have NO idea how to care for it, or what I should to tell my daughter about what is needed. I was going to tell her to look up Care info for the FP but dont know which way to point her. Are there any BEGINER sites????
 Thanks...


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 2, 2007)

TURNING the FP is EXACTLY the same as the rollerball.  The kit doesn't know the difference.

http://www.heritagepens.com/care.asp

While I am sure there are MANY here who have good sites, I know HOW to find Lou's quickly.  Try it.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, the kit is the same, and just very minor procedure changes to put it togather.

What I do, based on advise from others, is to "doodle" on a brown paper-bag for a little bit before the ink is installed on the pen to "set" the nib and polish it a bit.  I do not use the refills, but the ink connverter that comes with the kit. I fill my converter right in the bottle and not thru the nib it self because it makes less mess.  I then will turn the plunger until I just start seeing ink in the feeder behind the nib.  I will then top off the ink converter and dab the nib with a paper towel to clean off excess ink.

As for use, it's not a major change really. You have to be more gentle with the pen and keep it covered when not in use, but she will quickly pick up the in's & out's easy enough. Have hee log on the the "Fountain Pen Network" and read there a bit, it's all the info you could ever need to know and then some.

IMHO, start her off right and buy a bottle of ink, I refill my pen at least every other day, sometimes every day. I use it more than most, but with refills that get's expensive FAST!  Two good sites to vist and get started. First is www.pendemonium.com where she can see many colors of ink that she may like. Now she will want to try out these colors first, so for under $5.00 shipped she can fill her pen 4 times with a sample from www.peartreepens.com which is a great way to try out the ink before you buy a bottle.  Make sure you keep the old bottles, they are great to give a full bottle sample with any pens you make to sell. That said, my favorite is the Visconti brand, Sepia brown to be exact.


----------



## les-smith (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Now she will want to try out these colors first, so for under $5.00 shipped she can fill her pen 4 times with a sample from www.peartreepens.com which is a great way to try out the ink before you buy a bottle.



I agree with Lee on the ink.  I'm a rookie FP user, but I bought the sample from Pear Tree Pens.  I'm really glad I did.  I would order the ink now that way you have it when the pen is done.  I like Noodlers and Private Reserve, all black.  Also, you might consider some other nib sizes (fine, med, broad) that she can try.  I'm trying to get that figured out right now myself.

All the websites mentioned above are good ones.  I've read through them and have learned a lot.


----------



## el_d (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank yuzz.  I will try the sites and I hope I dont find Ink blots in her room.


----------

